# L 245 kubota



## realscout (Jun 8, 2009)

Looking for a service manual for an older L 245D from early 80
Contact me at [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Scout! I don't have the service manual.......just the parts manuals.


----------



## realscout (Jun 8, 2009)

*L245 D*

Parts catalog and service manual.
How much?
Thanks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Check you email Scout. I sent you the parts manual.


----------



## realscout (Jun 8, 2009)

*L 245*

Samuel, 
I still didn't received the manual at [email protected] could you please try again.
Thanks.


----------



## DennisCoke (Jun 24, 2009)

*Manual for Kubota L245*

Where can I download / buy an operators manual , a parts catalog, and a service manual for my tractor I just bought? Thanks, Ed


----------



## realscout (Jun 8, 2009)

I received a parts manual for L125DT from [email protected]


----------



## Freeman (Jun 28, 2009)

*L245 Parts Manual*

Chief,

Could you please also send me the parts manual on the Kubota L245? I am new to the forum. I know you have had a lot of requests, but I would be much obliged if you sent me one at [email protected]. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rich Hurst (Jul 22, 2009)

*Please send me the manual as well*

I would love to get the Manual for the L245 Kubota. Please email it to [email protected] Thanks you so much.


----------



## geg (Aug 22, 2009)

I just bought an L 245 and could use a manual. This tractor is in good form, but I could use any information that you have.
GEG


----------



## gt9772c (Jul 22, 2009)

*I have owners manual*

I posted this in the CUT part of the forum so some of you guys may not have seen it. I made a PDF of my owners manual for the 1976 L245. Happy to send it to anyone who still needs it. Just let me know your e-mail.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wouldn't mind a copy of that gt0772c!  Can you send it to my email address 

chief at tractor forum dot com

Thanks!


----------



## webbes69 (Sep 1, 2009)

*parts manual for a l245 dt*

send me the parts manual if you would please. Thanks Bill 
[email protected]


----------



## Howardf (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi,
I have just purchased a L2202DT which I believe is similar to a L245DT (?equivalent). I would be very grateful if I could be sent a copy of the parts and owners manual if that is not too much trouble. Many thanks.
Kind Regards
Howard

[email protected]


----------



## dmg079 (9 mo ago)

gt9772c said:


> *I have owners manual*
> 
> I posted this in the CUT part of the forum so some of you guys may not have seen it. I made a PDF of my owners manual for the 1976 L245. Happy to send it to anyone who still needs it. Just let me know your e-mail.


[email protected] Would like one thanks.


----------



## dmg079 (9 mo ago)

Live Oak said:


> Welcome to Tractor Forum Scout! I don't have the service manual.......just the parts manuals.


Can I get a parts manual [email protected]


----------



## dmg079 (9 mo ago)

gt9772c said:


> *I have owners manual*
> 
> I posted this in the CUT part of the forum so some of you guys may not have seen it. I made a PDF of my owners manual for the 1976 L245. Happy to send it to anyone who still needs it. Just let me know your e-mail.


[email protected] I would like one


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out Kubotabooks.com. This is a pretty old post!!


----------

